# Best way to get coyotes?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We have never had coyotes come in so close till about the last 3 or 4 months & I want to know the best way to get rid of them because I worry they'll get my goats or rabbits. We don't have dogs that hunt them & not sure if you can trap them? So far DH and I have not been succesful trying to shoot them at night with a spotlight which seems to be the only time they come around. Thought some of you might have experience with getting those pesky critters, any ideas?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Have you actually seen them or just hear them howling at night. They howl around close by my place all the time but I've never had a problem with them. I do however get very angry at the raccoons around here. They're my number 1 problem for me. 

But you may have to do what I'm getting ready to do this winter. Taking up trapping and predator calling to control the critters around here and hopefully replace some money they've cost me.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Its legal to trap coyotes in Michigan.
Trapping is the only practicle way to
deal with them, that I know of.
Try this website for someone near
you. http://forums.michigantrappers.com/forums/
Coyotes a a lil harder to catch than
just any ol thang.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Oldcountryboy, no we actually see them, not just hear them. They actually come in pretty close sometimes & I don't like it. Sometimes I'd say within 100 to 150 yards from the house & barn.

Thanks David, I'll check out the website. I know farmers & people that hunt bear & bobcats, and they said coyotes are smarter than them & pretty hard to get.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I catch them here, but I'm a long way from there!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Trapping coyotes is a hard way for a novice to get rid of them. I would suggest staking a roadkill out in a place where it's safe to shoot and where you can see from a good shooting spot. Maybe put the bait where you can shoot out a window or better yet from an upstairs window if you have one in the barn.

Are they bothering your animals? If not I would leave them alone because the ones that replace them may have a taste for your animals. Coyotes also help keep smaller animals like fox and ***** in check.

I would put my time and energy into building secure pens for my animals.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree,coyotes are one of the toughest animals to trap, if you don't have any experience you'll be wasting your time.You could have some luck with an electronic predator call to get em with in range of a rifle/shotgun.I've seen the johnny stewart handheld ones at wal mart for around 40 bucks.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Backfourty said:


> We have never had coyotes come in so close till about the last 3 or 4 months & I want to know the best way to get rid of them because I worry they'll get my goats or rabbits. We don't have dogs that hunt them & not sure if you can trap them? So far DH and I have not been succesful trying to shoot them at night with a spotlight which seems to be the only time they come around. Thought some of you might have experience with getting those pesky critters, any ideas?


Find a freshly dead chicken, and scald it feathers and all in a fire till its black. Hang it from a tree about 4 -5 feet of the ground, and use it for the bait with your spotlight/rifle combo.


----------

